# Dwarf Gourami Ready To Spawn...HELP!



## newbiefishfanatic (Dec 11, 2008)

well, as the title says, my gourami are ready to spawn. my male has made his hest, and the female is fat with eggs and checking out his nest. 

i have never done this before, and need some help. ALL the help i can get! they are currently in my community 75 gallon tank. should i put the into another tank? they seem to get shy when other fish swim by, and move from the nest area. i have a 10 gallon shrimp tank, and a 38 gallon endler fry tank. my newest tank in only for zebra plecs, so i dont want to put them in there. any suggestions? do you think they will spawn in the community tank?


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Two things with the bubble nest spawners. 

One problem is that too much current from filters etc will disturb the nest and ruin it. The other is that the male will be too busy retrieving falling eggs to defend the nest from hungry fish in the tank. Your best bet is to separate them into a 20 gal tank or so and give them a styrofoam container of some sort to build the nest in. It will protect the eggs from the current and since they'll be alone no one will eat the eggs.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

How many fish in tank can you get a divider of some kind in the tank.


----------



## newbiefishfanatic (Dec 11, 2008)

i have looked everywhere for a divider for thats 18 inches , and no one carries them.  i am thinking of breaking down and putting them into my 38 gallon fry tank...


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

buy eggcrate and cut to size.


----------



## newbiefishfanatic (Dec 11, 2008)

thanks riceburner! where can i get eggcrate?


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

newbiefishfanatic said:


> thanks riceburner! where can i get eggcrate?


Home Depot Or Rona most Hardware Stores carry it


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Riceburner said:


> buy eggcrate and cut to size.


 Empty tank? That's gotta be against the law or something!


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

No. He likes to keep an eggcrate in it  What a nice display!


----------



## aeri (Sep 9, 2007)

pat3612 said:


> Home Depot Or Rona most Hardware Stores carry it


they're light diffusers. carried in the light/electrical section.

most home depot/rona workers don't know what this eggcrate thing is that we talk about.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

By the way, when the eggs hatch the egg crate won't be able to stop the frys from going to areas where they will be eaten by other fishes, including the parents.

When I had Dwarf Gourami frys, I moved them to Nursery net (box made of fine-mesh cloth) but eventually all frys went through the mesh and got eaten by other fishes  

So it's the best if you can separate before/after eggs hatch into a tank where there are no other fishes. The frys cannot be with any other fishes, they are so tiny that any small fishes will easily eat them.


----------



## newbiefishfanatic (Dec 11, 2008)

they swam right through the mesh?! thats awful.  i suppose if i want to breed fish properly, i will need species only tanks. thank you for the advice everyone, but i think ill need to run out and get some more tanks.


----------



## William F (Apr 21, 2009)

Dwarf Gourami fry are tiny, and a lot may not survive if you keep them in the same tank. If you have a breeding box, when the male has fertilised the eggs, put them in there, very gently, or into a seperate tank. Feed them Liquifry or newly hatched brine shrimp. When they get bigger, feed them a dough, made out of daphnia, water and flakes.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

You can get the egg crate and then put plastic screen (the kind for windows -- also available from hardware stores) over it. It won't stop the smaller fry from going through, but it will stop some larger fry.


----------

